# Are you browsing as a guest?



## Guest

Well, why not register and join in?

We wont bite, we'll help with local info and requirements, and who knows .... you might get hooked!


----------



## Jay80

i am browing as guest now, cause cannot post any message, not an active member.Too bad.



frogblogger said:


> Well, why not register and join in?
> 
> We wont bite, we'll help with local info and requirements, and who knows .... you might get hooked!


----------



## Guest

Well if you are a member, and you are posting, then you are 'active' :confused2:

Welcome to ExpatForum, anyway!


----------



## KhwaamLap

Jay80 said:


> i am browing as guest now, cause cannot post any message, not an active member.Too bad.


Hi Jay, are you in Thailand? I see you're from Malaysia - many expats here are going to Malaysia as they are somewhat more expat friendly. Welcome to the Foum (we are friendly too )


----------



## oddball

KhwaamLap said:


> Hi Jay, are you in Thailand? I see you're from Malaysia - many expats here are going to Malaysia as they are somewhat more expat friendly. Welcome to the Foum (we are friendly too )


 Do you mean the people or the government have become unfriendly toward expats , Why would that be ? I am curious .


----------



## Guest

Having shared a few beers with KhwaamLap over the summer, and as he is not around for the time being, I can tell you that he was referring to the general attitude of the Thai authorities towards would-be farang expats compared with the more receptive attitude of certain other SE Asian countries.


----------



## oddball

*are you a guest*



frogblogger said:


> Having shared a few beers with KhwaamLap over the summer, and as he is not around for the time being, I can tell you that he was referring to the general attitude of the Thai authorities towards would-be farang expats compared with the more receptive attitude of certain other SE Asian countries.


 That is most likely the reason I have so many PMs for advise on moving to Cambodia , give it a couple of years or so , when all the very modern accomodations are completed to go with the new modernised markets and the pristine way they are being maintained , Thai tourism will hit a rock their indifference will not allow them to see .


----------



## Serendipity2

OK, absolutely nothing to do with this thread but since I couldn't figure where else to stick it, I'll try here. If there's a better place, anyone, please feel free to cut & paste as you see fit.

Two videos - the first, "Free Money in the USA" would be hilarious were it not so true. Anyway, if you're needing a laugh this should do it. A bit of 'grown up' language but not that bad. 







This next is really funny - but only if you like witty, stunningly gorgeous young women. If you don't this isn't for you.  Sadly, she's British. We don't seem to make them like that here in America. Anyway, I think you'll enjoy Katers17's humor. Happy holidays all! 







Serendipity2


----------



## Acid_Crow

Second one, dry british humour, but the girl is nice, reminds of whats her name, Minnie Driver? First one, didn't bother to look, seems to be no women in it.


----------



## Serendipity2

Acid_Crow said:


> Second one, dry british humour, but the girl is nice, reminds of whats her name, Minnie Driver? First one, didn't bother to look, seems to be no women in it.



Ah, Acid_Crow,

Dry British humor? She is cute and very funny. Well, I thought so. In my several trips to Old Blighty I didn't see even one young lady that was that cute. I even saw a number of plays in London. Minnie Driver? I've never really thought Minnie Driver was that attractive. Big boobs, yes but warm and attractive? Not my cup of tea. I don't think I've ever seen a film with her in it. I would put her on a par with Angelina Jolie - much ado about nothing. :/

The video "Free Money in the USA" by Paul Hipp is hilarious but probably won't mean much to you since he sings about the corruption in our government and American banks. Being from Europe you've not seen the meltdown of this country. His song is a parody of what's happening here by a corrupt government and greedy bankers. I think it hits the mark pretty well but a European might not 'get it'. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Acid_Crow

Serendipity2 said:


> Ah, Acid_Crow,
> 
> Dry British humor? She is cute and very funny. Well, I thought so. In my several trips to Old Blighty I didn't see even one young lady that was that cute. I even saw a number of plays in London. Minnie Driver? I've never really thought Minnie Driver was that attractive. Big boobs, yes but warm and attractive? Not my cup of tea. I don't think I've ever seen a film with her in it. I would put her on a par with Angelina Jolie - much ado about nothing. :/
> 
> The video "Free Money in the USA" by Paul Hipp is hilarious but probably won't mean much to you since he sings about the corruption in our government and American banks. Being from Europe you've not seen the meltdown of this country. His song is a parody of what's happening here by a corrupt government and greedy bankers. I think it hits the mark pretty well but a European might not 'get it'.
> 
> Serendipity2


Well, goddamn it, stop linking videos about American economy in the middle of the night, when I'm drunk and just want to look at pretty girls! Not only am i European, I'm also young, uneducated and totally uninterested in politics!


----------



## Serendipity2

Acid_Crow said:


> Well, goddamn it, stop linking videos about American economy in the middle of the night, when I'm drunk and just want to look at pretty girls! Not only am i European, I'm also young, uneducated and totally uninterested in politics!


Acid_Crow, I gave you a link to one Very cute girl with a terrific sense of humor and you didn't think she was that cute. She's light years pretties and much more enjoyable to watch than Minnie. Well, in my humble opinion anyway. She could put her moccasins under my teepee anytime she wanted to.  

As for the video by Paul Hipp, I thought it was kind of funny since our banks [well, at least the Federal Reserve Bank] are owned by filthy rich European bankers. No humor in that? Even drunk you should find some humor there!


----------



## Serendipity2

Acid_Crow said:


> Well, goddamn it, stop linking videos about American economy in the middle of the night, when I'm drunk and just want to look at pretty girls! Not only am i European, I'm also young, uneducated and totally uninterested in politics!



Acid_Crow,

If you like pretty girls, Elin Nordgren is heading your way soon and she's LOADED! Apparently armed, too and can cut a man's balls off quicker than you can say Tiger Woods. Still, she IS loaded - just wear a "chastity belt" or some other protective device when you go courting. 

Serendipity2


----------



## amori

I cant post any message as a member even .if I registered. There is some error which said I could not post with URL, but I haven't even put any URL when I tried to post.


----------



## Serendipity2

amori said:


> I cant post any message as a member even .if I registered. There is some error which said I could not post with URL, but I haven't even put any URL when I tried to post.



amori,

I think you have to have so many posts [not many] before you can reply to posts. Just click on the link for ExpatForum - you don't have to input the URL. It does it automatically. I hope that was the question you had. If not, try again. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Yes - it's a spam protection measure. Otherwise spammers join just to flood the forum with junk ads. After five sensible posts have been made by a new forum member, s/he can add urls, if they are not a form of unsolicited advertising.


----------



## amori

frogblogger said:


> Yes - it's a spam protection measure. Otherwise spammers join just to flood the forum with junk ads. After five sensible posts have been made by a new forum member, s/he can add urls, if they are not a form of unsolicited advertising.


Thank you for answering my question. I will post more!


----------



## bantitap

It's quite difficult to post comments.


----------



## Guest

bantitap said:


> It's quite difficult to post comments.


Agreed... some people prefer to lurk and read, others find some exchanges a bit aggressive and don't post for that reason. I still wish the silent majority would join in sometimes, though!


----------

